# Best 22" LED-backlit LCD Monitor under ₹ 8500



## goku_dbz (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to buy a 22" LED-backlit LCD monitor to replace my old 15" CRT monitor. My budget is ₹ 8500. I will use it to watch movies, TV Shows and play MMOs. Please suggest a decent monitor.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

BenQ H2222HDL 21.5" FULL HD LED @ 8.5k


----------

